# Im addicted to making these things!



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

So I made another stone this weekend out of some scrape pieces of foam I had laying around. Im going to need to expand my graveyard if I keep making stones!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can't have too many tombstones, especially when they give you such a good opportunity to use up scrap foam


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You're so good at it!!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You could always just mail some to me! Nice work!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Good job........BTW, you can never have too many tombstones!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work, but you need more stones.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh, that is lovely! I like the design at the top. Is it carved or glued on?


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

You have found the foam !!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry- forgot to say, tombstone looks great too.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Oh, that is lovely! I like the design at the top. Is it carved or glued on?


haha both actually, at first it was just pointed at the top and my wife said it looked like a huge arrow so i carved the cross out of more scrap pieces and glued it on.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> Sorry- forgot to say, tombstone looks great too.


Thanks! This is the half inch foam I found awhile back I glued multiple pieces together to give me the different thicknesses that I needed!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

BIGANT said:


> haha both actually, at first it was just pointed at the top and my wife said it looked like a huge arrow so i carved the cross out of more scrap pieces and glued it on.


:jol:That is great, it looks like the things you can buy at Lowes and Home Depot to "dress up" cabinets and moldings. Nice carving skills!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Another masterpiece! Nice work!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

nice job, foam stones are like crack for yard haunters, you just cant get enough


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great job! I think I have the same affliction.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

And doing an awesome job of them too! Great work.


----------

